# Solved: Router will not allow modem to send and receive data



## munro4 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dear Forum, 

My modem allows me to connect to the internet when I plug an Ethernet cable directly into my laptop from the modem. 
However, when I try to plug my modem into my router to display a wireless signal; the modem will not send or receive any data. 
This makes me think it has something to do with router; since I have tried different Ethernet cables ect. 

I have a 2.4ghz linksys router, and a Webster Modem. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!! 

thanks, 

--munro4


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What model modem? Is it actually a Webst*a*r?

Do you remember to power cycle (unplug for 30 seconds) the modem when switching the device connected to it?


----------



## munro4 (Feb 28, 2011)

yea, the brand is webstar... 

I have reset it many times and power cycled it.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Was the reset a power off/on or a reset to default(holding the reset button in for at least 15 seconds ?)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Reset the router to factory default settings.

Unplug modem and router and shut down computer(s). Connect modem to router's WAN port. Connect a computer to a router LAN port.

Plug in modem. Then plug in router. Then boot computer. If you don't now have internet access please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.

Also, if you got a connection to the router please check the status and tell us what the WAN (Internet) IP Address, Mask and Default Gateway are.


----------

